# Conker the shiba Inu, and Juneau and Sasha the BC/Lab mixes.



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't believe I have ever posted pictures of my dogs here. So, here are a couple photos and a bit of information about each of them!









Conker is "my" dog, in all meanings of the word. I aquired him while I was living in St. Louis in 2010, then moved back in with my family after I basically failed at living "on my own" with my now ex boyfriend, who was a mistake, but if I hadn't followed him to Missouri then I'd never have gotten Conker so... In the end it was worth it.









My little Shiba is just over 2 years old. I have had him since he was 4 months old. I got him from a shelter in St. Louis. He has a habit of jumping onto pick-nick tables on our hikes and waits for me to take a picture. I call them "Obligatory" pictures.
The Adventures of Conker the Shiba Inu: The Obligatory pick-nick table pictures









We always get out and hike when it snows, which means getting up early (I normally wake up from 11AM to 2PM) so we can enjoy the snow before it melts. It only snows maybe once or twice a year here, but this past winter it snowed four times.









His favorite snow game, other than running around like he's on fire, is catching balls of snow.









Conker has a cute habit that, during the spring when all the flowers are blooming, he will stop to sniff as many as possible. Oddly enough, though he is an active marker, he does not pee on the flowers.









Conker had a lot of digestive problems when he was a pup. I tried a couple kibbles then decided to skip that game and tried raw foods. It took a month for him to adjust to it, but after the addition of a probiotic, Conker digested raw foods fine. Now he had no issue with it, and can even switch from raw to kibble without a hitch. Drop in a crumb of wheat though, and I have to start all over again.









Conker is generally aloof with people, even me. But he is deep down an attention hog. In this shot, I was giving love to one of the Girls, and he was silently glaring at me from under the table. 









Conker loves to chase things, and one day I was invited by a member of a Shiba Inu forum to drive up to Bend and try Conker and Juneau out. Conker had a blast!









Our "dog sport" is hiking. We hike at least once a week, but it's normally two or three, but can be as many as every day of the week. Hikes average about 5-7 miles, but can range anywhere from 2-15. The picture above was taken on a trail 2 miles from my house that is 2 miles round-trip, so six miles total since we walked there and back. It's a steep 1,000 foot climb in just one mile, and you gotta come back down the same way.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

Juneau and Sasha are my Mom's dogs. They are 7 years old this month. They are sister from a litter of nine pups born to a yellow Lab and sired by a black and white Irish marked Border Collie. 










Juneau inherited all the retrieving drive from her mother. her mouth often foams up after a long play session. She also retrieves waterfowl for me in the hunting season.









Normally, none of the dogs are allowed on the furniture. In the house. In the trailer, where I now redside, BESIDE the house, that rule flies out the window. Juneau take full advantage of this.









Juneau loves lure coursing more than Conker. She has always had a strong love of chasing things and has an immensly huge prey drive. I guess the combination of retrieving and herding from her parents clashes and made her into a coursing dog.
(Both Conker and Juneau got their Couring Ability titles that weekend.)









Juneau loves to hike, but has so much energy that without a pack, she is very difficult to control. She carries on average 7 pounds of water on each hike, more or less depending on the length and temperature.









Juneau (in my opinion) is the cutest dog ever.











Sasha is the Derp Dog. She inherited no drive from either parent but is very good at laying down the love. Every visitor gets a good dose of Sasha when they come over.









Derp.









Sasha is a formerly fatty fat fat. She was 20 pounds overweight when I moved back in, and she and her sister were eating a nasty brand of food. I quickly switched them to a better brand and cut Sasha's food by half and upped her exersise. It took several months, but she dropped those extra 20 pounds and now weighs a healthy 50.









Sasha is not anywhere near as active as Juneau or Conker, but she still enjoys acompanying the higher octane dogs on a hike. They all carry packs sometimes, but Sasha usually has no more than 2 pounds in her pack.









Both Sasha and Juneau enjoy the rare snows just like Conker. Unlike Conker and her sister, Sasha likes to eat horse crap, especially when it's frozen.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Fantastic pictures all of them!!!! I keep going back to one, which is the third down Juneau lure coursing, on the second post... it's phenomenal, what an amazing action shot, it almost doesn't look real. The intensity, speed, and power that is there is amazing! what a bunch of gorgeous pups!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Love your pics and your pups are all cute as can be.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

They are cute - great pictures


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

Love them all but I'm partial to the lab/Bc mixes!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

All of your pictures of the pups are great!
The one of Conker catching snowballs is really cool!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Great pic's, thanks for sharing.


----------

